# Best Internet Security Other Than Kaspersky



## JohnephSi (Dec 16, 2008)

hy guys plz suggest me some BEST INTERNET SECURITY OTHER THAN KASPERSKY....i ve 2 buy......


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 16, 2008)

Then why dont you buy Kaspersky? Just Rs 700/- here..anyways get  ESET NOD32 Smart Security, Although I recommend to get Kaspersky


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't go for ESET Security suite. IT sucks. Their stand-alone A/V Nod32 is good but security suite sucks. Me a victim of it.

Go for KIS2009 it damn cheap if u've decided to buy an Security solution.


----------



## shivkumar (Dec 16, 2008)

I have read some good reviews of BitDefender Security Suite and Norton Suite 2009.

Kaspersky internet Suite 2009 is the perhaps the best and cheapest. Can you please tell why you don't want to buy Kaspersky Internet Suite ?
Its available from Yuvayantra.com for Rs. 699/- with 1 year licence.


----------



## biswadeepmishra (Dec 16, 2008)

A retailer is selling Kaspersky Internet Security (Sealed and Tagged) with 3 users license for 1 year at just Rs.450. Since he is a reliable software seller, i am considering to buy it !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 16, 2008)

ZoneAlarm


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ Sucky antivirus and antispyware. Excellent firewall though


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Dec 24, 2008)

my opinion is use avast antivius home addition for free witha decent firewall i think comodo firawall is best in this it is also free. and remember always try to use free softwares dont loose money on these.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2008)

Go for Norton Internet Security 2009.Its very light other than previous norton product.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

Go for Kaspersky Only. It rockz


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 25, 2008)

ESET Nod 32 anti virus and Ad-aware, best combo.I haven't found any virus or trojan or anything which troubles my PC in ages...


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2008)

A big NO to NOD32 3.0. It sucks.

Kaspersky is surely the best internet security suite.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2008)

@ JohnephSi
You can go for Zonealarm


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

Check Out: *mrintech.com/which-security-software-you-must-choose-a-guide


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2008)

go for kis or kav they are the best, in both less annoyance and better stability.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ZoneAlarm


Other than firewall, ZA sucks big time. 
@Thread Starter
Why dont you just g for Kaspersky? It is the best AV offered at a great price.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2008)

I am using Norton IS 2009 lts rock solid in security and performance.Either you go for KIS IS 2009 or Norton IS2009.Its ur choice but both are good.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

Norton (The Resource Hogger) is not stable for each and every PC, but KIS is somewhat reliable for almost all users


----------



## Tenida (Dec 26, 2008)

But Norton 2009 is not resource hogger.I am using it its very-very solid security software.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2008)

Norton still can't match Kaspersky's detection. 

Kaspersky Internet Security is surely the best internet security suite in the market.

Though Avira has gone better now in detection.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 29, 2008)

HEy dude kaspersky main definition database is repeatedly deleted by virus.Then again i have to update the definition file.

@gagandeep do u have any solution how to protect from not deleting the main definiion database??


----------



## raipraveen83 (Dec 29, 2008)

avira premium security suite


----------



## mrintech (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't see the *OP* ?????


----------



## frontier2002 (Jan 4, 2009)

JohnephSi said:


> hy guys plz suggest me some BEST INTERNET SECURITY OTHER THAN KASPERSKY....i ve 2 buy......



Get kaspersky or bit defender


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2009)

How about Comodo Internet Security Suite - It's free !


----------



## mrintech (Jan 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> How about Comodo Internet Security Suite - It's free !


Firewall is awesome but didn't tried the AV


----------



## frontier2002 (Jan 5, 2009)

amartya87 said:


> HEy dude kaspersky main definition database is repeatedly deleted by virus.Then again i have to update the definition file.
> 
> @gagandeep do u have any solution how to protect from not deleting the main definiion database??



What version of kaspersky are you using and are you using the pirated version?. Some pirated version actually comes with the key file which in itself is a virus.

IF you are using genuine and constantly having that problem. Then your best solution is to reformat the PC. Remove all first then reinstall. Some viruses cannot be deleted by antivirus software alone and require special software to do it. Or you can request kaspersky help for you to remove it.

After resintallation i think your PC will be fine because Kaspersky is very good in detecting viruses, trojans, etc that infect your PC.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

amartya87 said:


> But Norton 2009 is not resource hogger.I am using it its very-very solid security software.


yep, I heard Norton has gotten better this time. But I believe in free AVIRA anytime  with Comodo Firewall.

Usually I dont need them as I am in Linux now, except for heavy gaming.


----------



## phaoloo (Jan 5, 2009)

frontier2002 said:


> What version of kaspersky are you using and are you using the pirated version?. Some pirated version actually comes with the key file which in itself is a virus.
> 
> IF you are using genuine and constantly having that problem. Then your best solution is to reformat the PC. Remove all first then reinstall. Some viruses cannot be deleted by antivirus software alone and require special software to do it. Or you can request kaspersky help for you to remove it.
> 
> After resintallation i think your PC will be fine because Kaspersky is very good in detecting viruses, trojans, etc that infect your PC.



Kaspersky is really the best. I've stick with Kaspersky for years. Recently, I move to comodo internet security. Of course, the comodo anti-virus is not as good as kaspersky engine, but I love Comodo firewall because it tell the the detail of each threat like it is trying to do what or trying to connect to which IP.

I think it is really ideal for home basic user like me.  While kaspersky is too pro and consume too much computer resource. You can download Comodo Internet Security here


----------



## frontier2002 (Jan 27, 2009)

ax3 said:


> has digit provided REVIEW on "Kaspersky 2009" & "Norton 2009" ???



Perhaps you can take a look at these websites for comparison of performance and spec.

1. *anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com
2. *www.pcworld.com/article/124475/top_antivirus_software.html
3. *www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_11.php

Based on the comparison it seems that bit defender and kaspersky is the best but from personal experience i prefer kaspersky.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 27, 2009)

@frontier2002, plz change ur signature or u'll be reported.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2009)

From his sig it's looks like he is providing activation codes for free of those commercial apps


----------

